# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  How do I attach capping to picket fence please?

## i286

Hi all, been lurking for a long time but I have a question that I would like some help with. 
Finishing a pocket fence out the front and bought some capping for it that's rebated 13 mm in the middle. Believe it's 88x45 capping. 
I am not sure how to attach it however, does anypne have any information or insight how these things are attached onto the pickets and posts please? 
Help is appreciated, Thanks!

----------


## droog

Depends on the rest of the construction for the fence. Best way is have the top rail at the correct height for the capping and nail or screw through the capping into the rail.

----------


## i286

> Depends on the rest of the construction for the fence. Best way is have the top rail at the correct height for the capping and nail or screw through the capping into the rail.

  Thanks for the reply! Unfortunately by the time the post was approved and reply was too late, I makeshift decided how to secure it.
Used the 50mm screws underneath through picket into the capping every 4th picket on opposing sides so it should prevent twist/bow/etc of the capping, and 2 100mm screws I used for the rails per each side of the panel into the side of the post.
I think it worked out well, time will tell of course. 
Here is a pic of the fence almost finished, one more coat of paint required (prepainted pickets before mounting) as well as mount the letterbox, almost made it but started raining too much to finish the letterbox yesterday.  
Pretty happy considering never built a fence before, its straight and it looks good, managed to cut the tops of the posts on same angle as the capping on all 4 sides to a point in the middle with excellent success too with a circular saw.

----------


## DEMAK Timber

> Depends on the rest of the construction for the fence. Best way is have the top rail at the correct height for the capping and nail or screw through the capping into the rail.

  Spot on. You'll need to add another rail right at the top of the pickets to fix the capping to. This will only work if the posts are high enough though...

----------

